# Clear Creek Beta



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

What section do they want to take you down?

Given what you have already paddled I would say that anything besides the Blackrock section will be fun for you. Clear Creek is smaller creek bed than the numbers, but if you paddle Dowd, the chute itself is a decent representation of what you will see on Clear Creek as far as like the upper sections, continuous wave trains with a few obstacles to avoid. Kermits would be easier, I would think the lower section would be fine too but still good fun. I would bet there are several sections you could paddle and have a lot of fun.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry I misread your post, sections that would be fun for you based on what you have paddled before:

Dumont to Idaho Springs
Kermits
Lower clear creek putting in below Rigor


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

what he said...

everything but black rock


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

do you roll much when you paddle dowd? have you paddled gore creek? gore creek has a more similar feel to the clear creek than either the numbers or dowd. it's ill advised to spend much time upside down on clear creek since it's mostly road blast. dumont to idaho springs is class III+ w/ a IV last rapid) at higher flows. if you put-it farther up at lawson it's more continuous IV. the lower section from blackrock to golden is more pool drop class IV like the numbers. see how you feel on the dumont section and then move up. 

dan


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

I spend "some" time upside down. . .not every run or every rapid, but I am definately a boater who relies on the fact that I can roll. I have done lower Gore Creek a handfull of times and have also been bottom's up in there (luckily without a swim so far) and understand that creeking is better rightside up. However, I do get knocked over as I am working my way up into the class IV water. 

Thank you for the info so far. . .it sounds like Dumont would be the section for me. Are the eddies similar to Gore--small but there? It would be great to know that there would be places to stop to chill out, take some deep breaths, etc.


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

One other quick question. Is Dumont harder or easier at higher flow? Thanks! Kim


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Kim, if you are headed to clear creek I would love to join you guys some time


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

lower gore creek is very similar to the lawson run. the eddies are there but... do you prefer gore creek at low or high flow? do you like to deal with rocks or holes? dumont won't be a problem for you. just scout the last rapid on the left near the interstate (name escapes me). it that feels good then come back and clean up the lawson stretch.


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

Mark, I will keep you posted!!! I enjoyed paddling with you last week--
Kim


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Lawson/Dumont is steep, bony, and slow at low flow and padded and fast with a few beefy holes at higher water. In my opinion, Outer Limits paddles easier than most of the rest of the run. It is probably the longest rapid on the run though.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

keep in mind that these are two different sections with different "feels". lawson is more continuous and steeper while dumont is more pool drop and a half grade easier.


----------

